
UK vaccine trial volunteer says she is 'doing fine' after online death rumours - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/26/uk-coronavirus-vaccine-trial-subject-doing-fine-online-death-rumours-elisa-granato
======
rvz
This is the sort of unverified dangerous rumours that proliferates sites like
Twitter and Facebook, however the bad actors using their platform are free to
do it unfortunately.

Maybe you can try not believing everything you read or hear on the internet?
I'm sure that is one of the greatest advice given from the early users of the
internet which definitely applies to everyone, even beyond social media sites.

So I take almost all such content with a grain of salt.

